#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-02-16
<_user> I've a problem with prelink on dapper drake. it prints: "/usr/bin/prelink.bin: dependency trace failed". i suspect it has to do with the libc6 update on 09.02.2006. has anyone experienced this or do you have a hint for me? bugreport etc??
#ubuntu-toolchain 2008-02-12
<Mithrandir> doko: so, I have this idea.  Why isn't -Wall on by default?
<doko> we can try this, but I'd like to avoid stuff which breaks with -Werror
<Mithrandir> agreed, but I don't think anybody would use -Werror and not -Wall.  I'm probably wrong on a few packages, but probably not very many.
<doko> sure, at least we don't break things silently =)
<Mithrandir> hehe, that's true.
<Mithrandir> I think we might want to hold off until hardy+1 is bootstrapped.  What do you think?
<doko> it could be fine for the bootstrap as well, and then fix things
<Mithrandir> yes, that was what I meant.
#ubuntu-toolchain 2016-02-21
<doko> so gnutls is coupled with bind9 and linux; removed netexpect, trying to get filezilla done
